# Senior Dog Rescues



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I thought I would make a thread to hear about people's experiences with adopting senior dogs. It takes a very special person to give a loving home to a senior dog who may be very expensive and not have much time left. I don't think I could ever rescue a senior...it would be too hard for me to get a dog knowing that we will only have a few years together max. I've always had incredible respect and admiration for people who are willing to take these wonderful animals into their homes and provide them a loving environment to live out their golden years. They are better people than myself, because I just couldn't be so selfless as to rescue a dog who would be gone too soon.

So please, if you have ever rescued a senior dog, share your stories and experiences, and I (and hopefully others who feel the same way I do) will applaud you. If you have done senior dog rescue, you deserve to know how grateful people like myself are, who don't want seniors to live out their lives in shelters but don't think they can handle the emotional aspect of the rescue.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I understand exactly what you are saying about not wanting to get bonded to a dog and then have it leave you right away. I am kind of the same way. I have taken in adult rescues, but not seniors for that very same reason. I also can't afford the medical bills on the senior dogs. At least not several at the same time. That said, this year I had to put a 3 1/2 year old and a 5 month old to sleep. None of us really knows how long we will have with a dog. Obviously taking in a 10 week old puppy I was counting on 10-15 years of bonding time with that puppy. A 3 1/2 year old dog should not all of a sudden stroke either. It happens I guess, I just hope I have had my share of "it happens" I have a friend that only takes dogs 10 years old and older. I always thought she was nuts but I respected her for doing it. I, like you, feel so bad for the senior dogs in shelters and rescues, but could not get myself to adopt them. If I was in a different position, I might consider one. Especially now after the loss of 2 young dogs in 1 year. The older dogs seem to come right in and get comfy in my friends house. There is barely a ripple in the calm or peace of the houses normal dynamics. Every time I have brought a young adult, or puppy in there is more of a Tsunami effect for a few weeks, even months depending on the dog. LOL I have recently become aware that it takes me about 2.5 seconds to bond fully to a dog and it makes no difference in the amount of hurt I feel if I had them 15 years or 2 months. It is hard to say goodbye but I wouldn't trade those 2 months for anything. They are worth the pain to have the love for even a short time. A dog that has been abandoned or abused seems to appreciate the love a person gives more. At least it feels like it from my perspective. God Bless anyone who rescues animals, young or old.


----------



## suziesal2 (Apr 5, 2007)

I adopted a 8 yr. old Great Pyr. I love her to death ! Her name is Sugar and it fits her to a tee ! She's gorgeous. She was a show dog for 6 yrs. and then was rehomed to some people that should not have had her..


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

I have never taken in a senior dog but I have taken a senior cat. His 'owners' were going to have him shot because he was about 20 years old and toothless. All he needed was a warm place to sleep, soft food and love. He was with us less than a year before he passed but it was a good year.

Taking in a senior is rewarding even if it is painful. Weather you take in a tiny sick puppy or a very old cat you always run the chance that it doesn't have much time. Knowing you made a difference in that animal's life makes it worth it. I wasn't able to extend that cat's life by much but I WAS able to improve the quality and he passed in his sleep peacefully, warm, with a full tummy and with people that loved him.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I took in a stray Irish setter who turned out to be about nine years old. I had her for five years and she was magnificent and extremely athletic until the last few months of her life.

I never had a moments regret about adopting a dog of that age.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We've adopted several seniors...and will always welcome a senior greyhound in need.

The first was Annie, returned by her first family at 12 for pee'ing in the house. Turns out, she was in kidney failure because her teeth were rotting out of her head and her ailing kidneys were causing her to pee a lot. They didn't want her ruining their new house. After we adopted her, she had a dental and made a full recovery. She went to the Bridge a week shy of her 15th birthday.

Our second senior, Star, was 14. The husband had died and the wife didn't want the dog anymore. She decided this after several months of neglecting Star. There was stunned silence in the adoption kennel the day Star arrived. So skinny and weak, she could barely stand. Nails that curled under into her pads. Teeth rotten. A collar that had to be cut off of her. Blankets that smelled so bad, they were thrown away before even being brought into the building. We were blessed with Star for only 10 weeks before she passed. But, in that time she gained enough strength to run again. Proving that the greyhound spirit can be beaten down, but never broken. Star was the first dog I'd ever lost. In 10 weeks, she taught me more about strength, compassion and love than any other dog has before or since. Nothing is permanent and every day is priceless.

Grandpa and Erin were next. 10 and 12 respectively when we adopted them. Grandpa was a retired stud dog that lived at the track as a "track mascot" and ambassador to the race fans. He was driven around in his own golf cart. Erin had a much tougher time...a retired brood kept on the farm long after the farm left the greyhound biz. The adoption group pleaded for years to let Erin find a home. Finally, they relented. When Erin arrived, the vet wasn't sure she would live through the night. Underweight, rotten teeth...without surgery to remove her teeth she would die...but they weren't sure she would survive the surgery in her condition. They underestimated her...her spirit was strong. And she did live. She had some minor health issues and had to have all but one tooth removed, but she lived with us until just a few weeks shy of 15. Grandpa is now 13 and going strong, having recently been diagnosed with laryngeal paralysis. We've also since adopted two of his kids, Echo and Rocky.

The next seniors we adopted were Elvis and Casino. 10 and 12 respectively. Both had been blood donors at a vet clinic in Alabama. Living in a concrete run. Their past is a little unclear, but I know that Elvis raced and then somehow ended up at the clinic after retiring. Casino raced, then became a brood mama before ending up at the vet clinic. Elvis is now 11 and going strong. Casino was diagnosed with osteo just after her 13th birthday. We were blessed with her for only 4 too-short months. I am most thankful that she had the chance to know a home. To nap in the grass under a warm sun. To snuggle with someone who loved her and asked nothing of her other than to just be herself and enjoy her hard-earned retirement.

Annie, my spunky southern lady. Star, my shining angel. Erin, my fighting spirit. Grandpa, my gruff old stud. Elvis, my big galoot. Casino, my sweet soul. The heartbreak of losing them is always overshadowed by the joy and delight they brought and bring to our lives. Seniors are the best kept secret in greyhound adoption...and I suspect the same is true for all dogs. My life is better because I shared it with them, regardless of how long or short their time was with us. 1 day or 1 million days is never enough time. My heart breaks for all the seniors that go unwanted because they are "too old" or "too frail"....I want to hug them all and tell them that they ARE special. That they have value and that I DO love them and want them. My biggest regret is that I can not adopt them all.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Lovemygreys, Well said. Bless you and yours.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I have not had the honor of adopting a senior yet, but I plan on it as soon as it is feasible. I can think of nothing better than giving a older dog a 'home' and the love he/she deserves for the rest of their days. 

A friend of mine adopted an 11 y.o. cocker last year about this time. He was turned into the shelter when his owner was killed in an accident and his family 'didn't want the dog'. 

This dog was a mess. He was overweight and could barely get out of his own way. My friend has had his teeth done, had a mass removed from his intestines (cancerous - but as of right now - completely gone - who knows if it will return). He's had ear infections, and saddest of all we think he had been kept in the basement by the family until they took him to the shelter. 

Well, I'm happy to report that he is as happy as a puppy. He walks daily, has no sign of the cancer recurring, and is in the best shape of his life. His vet has given him a clean bill of health. He plays with his kitties all day long and they love him. 

It was touch and go for a while, but in the end, it was worth it. He's 11 years young with a good long life ahead of him.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

The rescue we got Alvin from had a little note from the vet saying that he had looked at Alvin's teeth and felt he was about three or four years old. We didn't really care about his age, but that sounded good to us. When I took him to get his one remaining eye checked for signs of glaucoma, the doggie ophthalmologist told me that looking at the lens of a dog's eye is the most reliable way to estimate its age. Then she told me he was about eight or nine. Not quite the same thing...

It still doesn't matter. He was a stray before he came to us and we are so glad that he is resting his sore joints on an expensive bed from Orvis, rather than on the cold sidewalk. He's a rescue group's nightmare, really...big, black, old, and missing a body part...but we are grateful he has brought his wonderful calm into our lives.


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

I've already decided my next dog will be from the sheltie rescue (or collie, they are my second favourite . What am I saying--I'll love any dog.

As much as I adore my one year old, I figure in 15 years or so, I probably won't have the ambition or energy to raise another puppy. But I love having
a dog in the house and someone running to greet me when I come home.

I love puppies, but I love the older dogs too. Their advanced age doesn't mean they love me any less and vice versa. I wish I had the space and time
for more now


----------



## Crazyt123 (Nov 4, 2007)

when ever we go to the pound we never really go for hte pups cause they have a higher chance of adption.We go for older dogs that alot of people dont want.


----------



## whereisyoko (Nov 29, 2007)

hello evryone. its my first time here, actually i registered tonight hoping i would get tips on how to rescue dogs. heres my story: across the street where i live, there are two small (about puppy/poodle size) dogs there. one is in a very small cage, and the other one is tied. i tried to get a closer look at them but i cant, their gates are locked. i can see pet dishes there, but im not sure if it has food/water in them. its been three days now since i first saw them, the owners seem to be getting ready to move out or something. weather has been cool here, high 60s and low 40s. but they dont have any shelter at night, especially the one in the cage. no shade, no linens. i dont know what to do. the people that live there seem to be always serious-looking. how can i get them out of there? please help me figure this out? thanks guys. you can also email me at [email protected]


----------



## badgerdogbren (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh, the seniors need you all more than most. They are so sweet and yet so unwanted and sad. I have several seniors here in my rescue and they are always passed by. I even had someone yesterday say, "oh I don't want an old geezer like that!"  If they only knew how wonderful these dogs can be. House trained, gentle, good manners and they go to bed at 9pm! Can we say that about our own children? LOL
Harmony Hounds Rescue for Dachshunds-VA


----------



## JosefKraus11 (Aug 19, 2021)

My family very recently adopted a dog who we were told was 2 and a 1/2 maybe 3 and it then turned out this dog is about 8 years old without any prior experience of living in a house with a family and therefore can on occasion be very hostile but not out of malice but more out of self defence. Although me and my mum have fallen in love with the dog my dad does not seem to share this view and would like to put him in foster care. He’s (the dog) only been around less than a week and already we’re noticing progress. Due to the lack of information provided my parents were not prepared to take on such a task however whilst my dad is viewing from the logical perspective which we completely understand of why the dog may be better of in the hands of foster care people due to the difficulties that they were not prepared for. Do you think the dog would be better off in foster care? Or do we try convince the rest of the family?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is over thirteen years old and the original poster hasn't been active here for over a decade, so I'm closing it to further replies. Otherwise we'll get a lot of confusion and your post will easily be lost! I suggest you start a new thread of your own about your situation so our currently active members can offer advice.


----------

